# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  [[ النفاس ___ النفساء ]]

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*السؤال :
أعيش في xxx ، حيث أن للنساء هناك عادة البقاء في المنزل لفترة 40 يوما بعد الولادة ، وقد سألت العديد من الناس عن تلك العادة . إلا أن أغلبهم لم يكن يعرف فيما إذا كان  ذلك من السنة أم لا . إذ أني أريد اتباع تلك العادة فيما لو كانت من السنة ( وأنا الآن في الشهر التاسع من الحمل وهذا حملي الرابع ) ، إلا أن هناك من أخبرني بأن هذه العادة بدعة ، لذا فالأفضل اجتنابها.
فأرجو إن شاء الله أن تجلوا هذا الموضوع لي ، إذ أنني أبحث في هذا الموضوع منذ ست سنوات تقريبا . جزاكم الله خيرا**

الجواب :
**الحمد لله* *.أربعون يوما هي أقصى فترة للنفساء تقعد فيها عن الصلاة والصيام مع وجود الدم وبعد ذلك تغتسل وتصلي وتعتبر نفسها مستحاضة إذا لم يتوقف نزول الدم لحديث أم سلمة رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ : " كَانَتِ النُّفَسَاءُ تَجْلِسُ عَلَى عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا .." رواه الترمذي وانظري بقية التفصيل في الموضوع تحت سؤال رقم 319 .* *أمّا اعتقاد أنّ المرأة يجب عليها أن تجلس في بيتها أربعين يوما بعد الولادة لا تخرج فهو اعتقاد خاطئ ولا يلزم المرأة فعله ، ويجوز لها أن تخرج من بيتها أثناء الأربعين إلى أيّ مكان شاءت بالشروط الشّرعية . والله أعلم .* 
*الإسلام سؤال وجواب
الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد

______________________________  ______________________________


**السؤال :
أنجبت وظل نزول الدم أسبوعين وكان متقطعا قليلاً ثم ظللت أسبوعين آخرين أو أكثر تنزل منى إفرازات صفراء ورأيت علامة الطهر اليوم الرابع والثلاثين من النفاس فاغتسلت وصليت الظهر وجامعني زوجي ، وفي العصر نزلت عليَّ إفرازات صفراء وبعد يومين نزل على دم حتى نهاية الأربعين رأيت الطهر فاغتسلت وصليت ، ولكن كان ينزل منى بعض الدم القليل جدا ، وأنا الآن منذ الأمس ينزل عليَّ الدم بصفة مستمرة ، فلا أدرى هل أنا على طهر أم مازلت نفساء ؟ وما حكم الأيام التي كانت تنزل عليَّ فيها إفرازات صفراء هل عليَّ قضاء الصلاة التي لم أصلها فيها أم أنها من النفاس ؟
**
**الحمد لله :
المرأة إذا نزل منها الدم بسبب الولادة فإنها نفساء ، ولا تزال كذلك حتى ترى الطهر أو تتم أربعين يوماً.
وعليه ؛ فما مضى عليك أيتها الأخت قبل أن تري الطهر كله نفاس وإن كان في بعض الأيام عبارة عن إفرازات صفراء، لأن الصفرة والكدرة ما دامت متصلة بالنفاس فهي منه ، فلا صلاة عليك في هذه المدة .
وقد سئُل الشيخ محمد العثيمين رحمه الله عن المرأة ترى دم النفاس لمدة أسبوعين ثم يتحول تدريجياً إلى مادة مخاطية مائلة إلى الصفرة ويستمر كذلك حتى نهاية الأربعين، فهل ينطبق على هذه المادة التي تلت الدم حكم النفاس أم لا ؟
فأجاب : "هذه الصفرة أو السائل المخاطي ما دام لم تظهر فيه الطهارة الواضحة البينة فإنه تابع لحكم الدم ، فلا تكون طاهراً حتى تتخلص من هذا" انتهى من "فتاوى المرأة المسلمة" صـ 304.
أما اغتسالك وصلاتك بعد رؤية الطهر في اليوم الرابع والثلاثين فصحيح والحمد لله ، وجماع زوجك لك بعد ذلك جائز ، والإفرازات الصفراء التي نزلت بعد ذلك ليست من النفاس ، لأنها جاءت بعد الطهر، وقد روى أبو داود في سننه (264) وصححه الألباني عن أم عطية رضي الله عنها قالت : (كنا لا نعد الكدرة والصفرة بعد الطهر شيئاً) .
وعليه ؛ فالصلاة في هذه الأيام واجبة ، فإن كنت لم تصلها فعليك قضاؤها.
وأما عود الدم بعد ذلك فإنه نفاس ما دام في الأربعين، قال العلامة ابن باز رحمه الله : "إذا طهرت النفساء في الأربعين فصامت أياماً ، ثم عاد إليها الدم في الأربعين ، فإن صومها صحيح ، وعليها أن تدع الصلاة والصيام في الأيام التي عاد فيها الدم ، لأنه نفاس ، حتى تطهر أو تكمل الأربعين" انتهى من "مجموع فتاوى الشيخ ابن باز" (4/133).
وما دمت قد رأيت الطهر عند تمام الأربعين فقد انتهى النفاس وغسلك وصلاتك صحيحان، وأما عود الدم بعد ذلك فإنه حيض ، ما لم يجاوز أكثر وقت الحيض، قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : "فإذا عاد عليها الدم بعد الأربعين فهو حيض إلا أن يستمر عليها أكثر الوقت فإنها تجلس عادتها فقط" انتهى من "مجموع فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين" (4/289، 290).
وبهذا تعلمين أيتها الأخت أنك أيام نزول الدم بعد الأربعين حائض ، ولو كان هذا الدم متقطعاً ما لم يجاوز أكثر وقت الحيض وهو خمسة عشر يوماً.
لكن : إذا كان هذا الدم قليلاً جداً كما تقولين كقطرة أو قطرتين ، فإنه لا يكون حيضاً ، ولا يمنع من الصلاة والجماع ، ولكن عليك أن تتوضئي لكل صلاة بعد دخول وقتها .
والله أعلم.*

*الإسلام سؤال وجواب


______________________________  __________________________



*السؤال : الحمد لله ولدت زوجتي منذ أسبوع وأريد أن أستفسر ما إذا كان قد حان الوقت لها أن تغتسل ، فهناك عادة تقول بأن على المرأة أن تغتسل بعد عدة أيام من ولادتها ، فهل هذا صحيح ؟ وهل لهذه العادة من علاقة بالشرع ؟

الجواب :الحمد لله
إذا وضعت المرأة مولودها ، سمي الدم الذي يخرج منها بسبب الولادة : "نفاسا" ، وتسمى المرأة : "نفساء" ، فمتى نفست لم تصل ولم تصم ولم يجامعها زوجها ، حتى تطهر من نفاسها أو تنقضي أيام النفاس ، وهي أربعون يوما ، ثم تغتسل .
قال الترمذي رحمه الله :
" أَجْمَعَ أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَالتَّابِعِينَ وَمَنْ بَعْدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنَّ النُّفَسَاءَ تَدَعُ الصَّلَاةَ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا إِلَّا أَنْ تَرَى الطُّهْرَ قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ ، فَإِنَّهَا تَغْتَسِلُ وَتُصَلِّي ، فَإِذَا رَأَتْ الدَّمَ بَعْدَ الْأَرْبَعِينَ فَإِنَّ أَكْثَرَ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ قَالُوا لَا تَدَعُ الصَّلَاةَ بَعْدَ الْأَرْبَعِينَ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ الْفُقَهَاءِ وَبِهِ يَقُولُ سُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِيُّ وَابْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ وَالشَّافِعِيُّ وَأَحْمَدُ وَإِسْحَقُ " انتهى .
"سنن الترمذي" (1/256) .
وقال علماء اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء :
" إذا رأت المرأة النفساء الطهر قبل تمام الأربعين فإنها تغتسل وتصلي وتصوم ، ولزوجها جماعها . فإن استمر معها الدم بعد الأربعين فإنها تعتبر نفسها في حكم الطاهرة ؛ لأن الأربعين هي نهاية مدة النفاس في أصح قولي العلماء ، ويعتبر الدم الذي معها بعد الأربعين دم فساد حكمه حكم دم الاستحاضة ، إلا إن صادف عادتها فإنها تعتبره حيضا تدع له الصلاة والصوم ويحرم على زوجها جماعها " انتهى .
"فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (5/417) .
فتبين بهذا أن الاغتسال المشروع للنفساء يكون بعد طهارتها من دم النفاس ، وهو اغتسال واجب .
وأما إذا جرت العادة في بعض البلاد بأن النفساء تغتسل بعد ولادتها بأيام ، فهذا الاغتسال يراد منه التنشيط والتنظيف وهو لا بأس به ، ولكنه لا يترتب عليه أحكام شرعية كالصلاة أو الجماع ، فالنفساء لا تصلي ولا يجامعها زوجها حتى تطهر من دم النفاس ، وتغتسل .
والله أعلم



الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*أخطاء قد تقع فيها النساء في فترة النفاس :
*
*- حمل الأشياء الثقيلة ، فالأشياء الثقيلة في فترة النفاس تعوق رجوع الرحم لمكانه.
*
*- التعرض للتيارات الباردة ، لابد من بقاء الجسد دافئا حتى يخرج دم النفاس وينظف الرحم من الدم ، فالتيارات الباردة تجعل الدم يتجمد داخل الرحم ، لذلك يمنع في هذه الفترة التعرض للبرد .
*
*- شرب السوائل الباردة ، فالمشروبات الباردة تجعل الدم يتجمد داخل الرحم ، والبديل هو شرب المشروبات الساخنة وخاصة المنظفة للرحم .
*
*- الاستحمام بالماء البارد ، فهذا من الأخطاء فلابد من الاستحمام بالماء الدافئ ومن دون التعرض للهواء .
**
*
*- وأيضا من الأخطاء الفادحة الجلوس في مغطس الماء ، لانه مضر للرحم فالرحم لابد من أن ينظف ليبقى سليما .
*
*- أكل المأكولات اللزجة ، كالملوخية والموز ، لانها تعمل لزوجة في الرحم وتسبب الإفرازات ، لذلك يفضل الابتعاد عنها خلال فترة النفاس .*

*- ومن الاخطاء الرجيم والجوع  ، ممنوع في هذه الفترة للحفاظ على الصحة  عليك بالمواد الغذائية المتنوعة الغنية بالكالسيوم والبروتينات والفيتامينات ..*





منـــقول - بتصرف شديد - .

----------


## مروة عاشور

انتقاء حسن
أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ
ومن أسوأ ما سمعت مكوث النفساء أربعين يومًا بلا صلاة ولا صوم ولو طهرتْ؛ ظنًا منها وجوب إتمام المدة!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا

هذه العادة:




> *حيث أن للنساء هناك عادة البقاء في المنزل لفترة 40 يوما بعد الولادة*



بسبب هذه الفائدة:



> *- التعرض للتيارات الباردة ، لابد من بقاء الجسد دافئا حتى يخرج دم النفاس وينظف الرحم من الدم ، فالتيارات الباردة تجعل الدم يتجمد داخل الرحم ، لذلك يمنع في هذه الفترة التعرض للبرد*


وكذلك بسبب خوفهم من تعرض المرأة بالخروج من البيت - بل من غرفتها التي تعودت على جوها- إلى حمى النفاس إذا أصيبت بنزلة برد سواء شتاء أو صيفا.
فبعض الناس يفضلون أن ترتاح المرأة تماما في فترة الأربعين يوما الأولى حتى لو توقف الدم، حفاظا على صحتها ليس إلا.

كما أن من العوايد المعروفة في مصر أيضا إلزام المرأة بأكل دجاجة كاملة يوميا (لا يشترط أن تكون المدة أربعين يوما)

وطبعا لا شك تغيرت العوايد في بعض المناطق كثيرا خصوصا بعد تأثر النساء بطريقة الغرب في النفاس (وهذا ليس مدحا ولا ذما)

وبصراحة في رأيي هذا الأمر يشكل بالفعل فوارق على المدى البعيد في صحة المرأة (بالتجربة وليس بالطب)

والله أعلم

----------


## لجين الندى

أحسن الله اليكِ أم علي .. وبارك فيكِ ..




> كما أن من العوايد المعروفة في مصر أيضا إلزام المرأة بأكل دجاجة كاملة يوميا (لا يشترط أن تكون المدة أربعين يوما)


دجااااااااااجة كاملة يوميا !!!!!!
ما شاء الله تبارك الله .. ولكن ماذا سيصبح الوزن بعد فترة ؟!! : )
وماذا تفعل المسكينة التي لا تستطيع فعل ذلك أتلزم أيضا ؟؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله في أخواتي .. 

عدم التعرض للتيارات الباردة وبقاء الجسم دافئا لايعني عدم خروجها من الغرفةّ! أو البيت! ، بل أن تحافظ على نفسها من خلال لبس الجوارب والملابس الدافئة والابتعاد عن التيارات الهوائية ، فمن الخطأ التسمر في الفراش المكوث فيه فلا بد من الحركة والمشي .

صدقت أخيتي سارة المسألة مسألة تجربة وليست مسألة طبية ، صديقتي ذهبت إلى طبيبة النساء لإجراء بعض الفحوصات ، فتعجبت الطبيبة من نظافة الرحم وبقائه ناشفا ، فسألتها عن السبب وما الذي كانت تعمله .

أما المكوث أربعين يوما يختلف باختلاف البلدان ، وبعض النساء لاتحتاج المكوث أربعين يوما بعيدة عن الزوج ولكن تمكث هذه المدة ليتخلص الجسم من الروائح الكريهة لا أكثر - روائح الأدوية والأعشاب -. 
فهناك بعض العادات الخاطئة في نظام النفساء .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> انتقاء حسن
> أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ
> ومن أسوأ ما سمعت مكوث النفساء أربعين يومًا بلا صلاة ولا صوم ولو طهرتْ؛ ظنًا منها وجوب إتمام المدة!


*صدقت ، الله المستعان  .. وهذا من الأسباب الرئيسية لفتح هذا الموضوع  .


" أنا امرأة لي أسبوعان من النفاس ، لي سبعة أيام لم أر دما ولكني لم أصلّ بعد لنسياني ذلك برغم أني أعرف أن المرأة تصلي أثناء الطهارة ولكن لم أفكر بهذا فقد قلت لنفسي سوف أصلي بعد الأربعين. فهل علي قضاء تلك الأيام السبعة أم لا ؟.

**الحمد لله**أولا :**ليس لأقل النفاس حد ، فقد تطهر المرأة من النفاس بعد يوم أو يومين من الولادة ، ومتى طهرت المرأة من نفاسها وجب عليها الاغتسال والصلاة ، ولو كان ذلك قبل مرور أربعين يوماً .**قال الترمذي رحمه الله : " و َقَدْ أَجْمَعَ أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَالتَّابِعِينَ وَمَنْ بَعْدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنَّ النُّفَسَاءَ تَدَعُ الصَّلاةَ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا إِلا أَنْ تَرَى الطُّهْرَ قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ فَإِنَّهَا تَغْتَسِلُ وَتُصَلِّي " انتهى.**وجاء في فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة (5/458) : " إذا رأت المرأة النفساء الطهر قبل تمام الأربعين فإنها تغتسل وتصلي وتصوم ولزوجها جماعها " انتهى .**ثانيا :**حيث إنك تركت الصلاة مدة سبعة أيام ، مع علمك أن المرأة إذا طهرت لزمتها الصلاة ، فإنه يجب عليك قضاء ما فاتك ، وصفة القضاء أن تصلي خمس صلوات عن اليوم الأول : ( الفجر والظهر والعصر والمغرب والعشاء ) ثم خمس صلوات عن اليوم الثاني ، وهكذا حتى تقضي سبعة أيام . وهذا القضاء واجب على الفور ولا يجوز تأخيره ، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( مَنْ نَسِيَ صَلاةً فَلْيُصَلِّ إِذَا ذَكَرَهَا لا كَفَّارَةَ لَهَا إِلا ذَلِكَ ( وَأَقِمْ الصَّلاةَ لِذِكْرِي )) رواه البخاري (597) ومسلم (684).**وإذا كان عليك مشقة في قضاء تلك الصلوات جميعاًَ في وقت واحد ، فإنك تصلين بعضها ثم ترتاحين ثم تصلين بعضها وهكذا حتى تتميها كلها ، ولو استغرق ذلك عدة أيام ، دفعاً للحرج والمشقة .**والله أعلم .**الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> أحسن الله اليكِ أم علي .. وبارك فيكِ ..
> 
> 
> دجااااااااااجة كاملة يوميا !!!!!!
> ما شاء الله تبارك الله .. ولكن ماذا سيصبح الوزن بعد فترة ؟!! : )
> وماذا تفعل المسكينة التي لا تستطيع فعل ذلك أتلزم أيضا ؟؟


^_^
لم نفكر يوما أن هناك امرأة ترفض ذلك..المشاكل تدور دوما حول قدرات الزوج على النفقة غالبا 
ثم الدجاج ليس هو المشكلة : بل الأشد سوء من يلزم المسكينة بالعسل الأسود بالحلبة وفيه عيش بالزبدة من أجل إدرار اللبن!!
وماذا ستقولين على من تلزم نفسها بعلبة كاملة من الحلاوة الطحينية أيضا؟؟! ^_^

لدينا لا نلزمها إلا بالدجاجة فقط فلا تخشي على الوزن وكذلك لا يلزم معها أي شيء غير الحساء الدافئ اللذيذ...تعالى عندنا أنت بس (ابتسامة)





> بارك الله في أخواتي .. 
> 
> عدم التعرض للتيارات الباردة وبقاء الجسم دافئا لايعني عدم خروجها من الغرفةّ! أو البيت! ، بل أن تحافظ على نفسها من خلال لبس الجوارب والملابس الدافئة والابتعاد عن التيارات الهوائية ، فمن الخطأ التسمر في الفراش المكوث فيه فلا بد من الحركة والمشي .
> 
> صدقت أخيتي سارة المسألة مسألة تجربة وليست مسألة طبية ، صديقتي ذهبت إلى طبيبة النساء لإجراء بعض الفحوصات ، فتعجبت الطبيبة من نظافة الرحم وبقائه ناشفا ، فسألتها عن السبب وما الذي كانت تعمله .
> 
> أما المكوث أربعين يوما يختلف باختلاف البلدان ، وبعض النساء لاتحتاج المكوث أربعين يوما بعيدة عن الزوج ولكن تمكث هذه المدة ليتخلص الجسم من الروائح الكريهة لا أكثر - روائح الأدوية والأعشاب -. 
> فهناك بعض العادات الخاطئة في نظام النفساء .


لا ينفع معهم لا جوارب ولا أي شيء ^_^
اعملي رياضة في غرفتك وافعلي ما شئت في غرفتك لكن الخروج مصيبة ويبدو أن أحدهم تعرض لتجربة قاسية جعلت هذه القرارات تصدر في المجتمع (ابتسامة)

وهناك عوايد أخرى لم أذكرها منها لف قطعة من القماش حول بطن المسكينة  للمساعدة على تنظيف الرحم وتقليل حجم البطن.

لا شك أن المدينة فقدت كثيرا من هذه الالتزامات وأنا شخصيا التزمت ما راقني (مثل أكل الدجاجة يا لجين ^_^) وتركت ما لم يروقني..

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> اعملي رياضة في غرفتك وافعلي ما شئت في غرفتك لكن الخروج مصيبة


يا سارة نحن نتكلم عن النفساء لا السجناء - ابتسامة -

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

كله وزن واحد يا أم علي...^_^
ما أجمل الجلوس في غرفتك يأتيك الطعام إلى فمك ...^_^

----------


## أم هانئ

بورك في صاحبة الموضوع ونفع الله بها وأحسن إليها وللمشاركات الكريمات جميعا 




> كله وزن واحد يا أم علي...^_^
> ما أجمل الجلوس في غرفتك يأتيك الطعام إلى فمك ...^_^


لو قلتِ في عافية لكان أجمل وأرفق بكِ 
فقد تمنى الإمام أحمد مراجعة وتثبيت حفظ كتاب الله وكان ذلك يشق عليه بسبب انشغاله بالحديث
ومجالس العلم والإفتاء للناس فلما جاءت فتنة خلق القرآن وحُبس - رحمه الله - ظلما وخلا مما كان
يشغله عن كتاب الله أتم مراجعته وحفظه كما أراد ولكنه قال كلمته الخالدة : ليتني قلتُ في عافية ...!!
فما ترين يا سارة ؟!
تُرى هل ستُشغّبين أم ستقرين ؟   ابتسامة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> بورك في صاحبة الموضوع ونفع الله بها وأحسن إليها وللمشاركات الكريمات جميعا 
> 
> 
> 
> لو قلتِ في عافية لكان أجمل وأرفق بكِ 
> فقد تمنى الإمام أحمد مراجعة وتثبيت حفظ كتاب الله وكان ذلك يشق عليه بسبب انشغاله بالحديث
> ومجالس العلم والإفتاء للناس فلما جاءت فتنة خلق القرآن وحُبس - رحمه الله - ظلما وخلا مما كان
> يشغله عن كتاب الله أتم مراجعته وحفظه كما أراد ولكنه قال كلمته الخالدة : ليتني قلتُ في عافية ...!!
> فما ترين يا سارة ؟!
> تُرى هل ستُشغّبين أم ستقرين ؟   ابتسامة


(ابتسامة)
حفظت هذه العبارة عنك يا أم هانئ حتى أصابني الوسواس ^_^

غير أني في هذا الموضع لا أسلم لك

فعبارتي "خبرية" عن الذكريات
وليست "إنشائية" لغرض الدعاء

والحديث من أوله لآخره عن النفساء ((حدث سعيد))

ثم إن جهازك مريض لا يحتمل الغندرة هذه الأيام ^_^

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله في أختاي أم هانئ وسارة بنت محمد ----->> حوار رائع : " ليتني قلت قي عافية "  و " فعبارتي "خبرية" عن الذكريات وليست "إنشائية" لغرض الدعاء " كل منها يحمل فائدة .....  ( ابتسامة )

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
استعادة الرشاقة والجمال من بعد الولادة:

*
*- حيث تحتضن الأم مولوداً جديداً وتزهو بما منحها مجيئه من سعادة الأمومة. وهي تندفع إلى توظيف أغلب أوقاتها ومعظم جهوده الرعاية هذا الآتي من فلذاتها، القادم طري العود، معتمداً كلياً على صدرها وحضنها ورعايتها لينمو ويترعرع ويقسو عوده في كنفها.
*
*- وعلى الرغم من أهمية هذا الدور العظيم الذي تضطلع به الأم. 

- ومهما يكن الوقت والجهد الذي يستهلكه القيام الأمثل بهذا الدور. 

- أنصحها بأن لا تنسى نفسها. 

- وأدعوها أيضاً إلى توفير بعض من الوقت وشيء من الجهد لرعاية جسمها بشيء من الاهتمام. هذا الجسم الذي تحَمَّل الكثير من التقلبات والتغيرات التي تفرضها الطبيعة لتوفير مستلزمات الحمل.
*
*- فمن بعد الولادة يصبح جسم الأم غريباً عليها. وقد تخشى أن تكون الرشاقة أصبحت من ذكريات العزوبية فقط !. فجسمها لم يبقى كما كان أثناء الحمل. ولم يعد إلى ما كان عليه قبل تسعة أشهر. ثياب ما قبل الحمل باتت ضيقة على الجسم. ارتفاع في الوزن .... وتساقط شعر...
*
*- في الأحوال الطبيعية يحتاج الجسم إلىفترة تمتد من ثلاثة إلى ستة أشهر من بعد الولادة لإصلاح ذاته. هذا إذا توفرت له الظروف الصحية المؤاتية. خصوصاً الغذاء الصحيح والتمارين الرياضية الخفيفة.
*
*- ولا داعي للاستعجال والتعامل مع الجسم بعنف بهدف تقصير هذه المدة. لأن الأمر سينعكس سلباً.. فخلايا جسمنا المختلفة لها خطط وبرامج ونظم ومواقيت في إصلاح الأنسجة التي تتكون منها ويجب أن تأخذ أوقاتها ليأتي عملها صحيحاً ومتكاملاً. 
*
*- كما لا يجب الإهمال وترك الجسم ..... 
*
*- بل المطلوب منك مساعدة الخلايا، في جسمك، على أداء وظائفها كما ينبغي. بتوفيرك لهذه الخلايا كافة العناصر اللازمة لعملها وتجددها: من هواء وماء وفيتامينات وأملاح ومعادن وضرورات. ودهون نباتية غير مشبعة وغير مؤكسدة وغير مهدرجة. وبروتينات حيوانية ونباتية مختلفة. ونشويات وسكريات طبيعية غنية بعناصر الغذاء المختلفة.
*
*- والمطلوب منك أيضاً: تحسين لياقتك البدنية وتفعيل عمل العضلات وتنشيط القلب والتنفس والدورة الدموية وكذلك الدورة اللمفاوية لحسن سير عمليات الإصلاح والترميم بشكل طبيعي.
*
*- ولتحقيق أعلى نسبة من النجاح في الوصول إلى هذه الغاية المنشودة عند جميع النساء، وللانطلاق بمسيرة استعادة رشاقة الصبا،لا بد من توفير الشروط الثلاث الأساسية التالية:*
*الشرط الأول: أن لا تستسلم المرأة إلى الاعتقاد الخاطئ السائد: "لقد أصبحت أمّاً ولم أعد زوجة"..*
*الشرط الثاني: أن تتصالح مع جسمها ..... والاهتمام بإجراء التصحيحات الضرورية اللازمة..*
*والشرط الثالث والأهم: أن لا تلجأ إلى طرق وأساليب عشوائية. لكن إلى أساليب علمية مدركة وواعية. تحت إشراف ذوي الاختصاص.وليس العبث بأساليب تجارية خاطئة يُرَوَّجُ لها في الإعلام الدعائي المستأجر لبث الضباب أمام العيون والدفع نحو اتجاهات خاطئة ستكون نهاياتها بعيدة جداً عن الهدف المقصود. وريعها فقط لمروجيها..*



*منقــــــــــــ  ول*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

الموسوعة الصحية :
http://m.kaahe.org/fx/index_ar.html#ar_t4792.json

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*لقد افتقد منتدى الطالبات المتميزات أخواتي في المنتدى ... هل يمكن مدارسة أحكام المولود ؟*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> *لحديث أم سلمة رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ : " كَانَتِ النُّفَسَاءُ تَجْلِسُ عَلَى عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا .." رواه الترمذي*


بارك الله فيكِ أختي أم علي على نقلك وكلامك النافع .
لكن هذا الحديث فيه ضعف. وإن كان الشيخ الألباني قد حسنه ، لكن لا يسلم طريق من علة ، لكن صح عن ابن عباس موقوفا عليه ، كما رواه الدارمي في سننه عنه قال : النفساء تنتظر نحوا من أربعين يوما. قال محققه حسين سليم أسد : إسناده صحيح . 
نعم قال جمهور العلماء بأن حد أكثر النفاس أربعون يوما ، لكن قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الاختيارات ص 401: ولا حد لأقل النفاس ولا لأكثره ولو زاد على الأربعين أو الستين أو السبعين وأنقطع فهو نفاس ولكن إن اتصل فهو دم فساد وحينئذ فالأربعون منتهى الغالب،....أهـ

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> لكن قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الاختيارات ص 401: ولا حد لأقل النفاس ولا لأكثره ولو زاد على الأربعين أو الستين أو السبعين وأنقطع فهو نفاس ولكن إن اتصل فهو دم فساد وحينئذ فالأربعون منتهى الغالب،....أهـ


جزاكِ الله خيرا ،، نفع الله بك

----------


## أم أروى المكية

وإياكِ أخيتي ، بارك الله فيكِ .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

حوار جميل ، انتفعت به كثيرا ، لاسيما من الابتسامات ( ابتسامة )

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

ننتظر مشاركاتك المفيدة في الموضوع أم أروى ، كما ننتظر مشاركات الأخوات لقد افتقدت الكثير من أخواتي

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*على المرأة أن تهتم بنفسها في فترة النفاس* -كما تنصح الجدات بذلك-* :

- تدفئة الجسم من خلال الملابس ولبس الجوارب .

- كما عليها بشرب شاي الأعشاب لتنظيف الرحم وعليكِ بالسواخن ، وعدم شرب السوائل الباردة أو حتى الماء البارد وكذلك الآيس كريم.

- الابتعاد عن أكل الحوامض والمشروبات الغازية ، والروب أو اللبن والجبن البارد أو الحامض وكذلك الليمون والبرتقال ، والابتعاد الموز والخيار والأكلات اللزجة كالبامية والملوخية والشمام والمانجا...إلخ. 

- الابتعاد عن الجوع وقت فترة النفاس .

- الاهتمام بالمنطقة ونظافتها وتجفيفها، واستخدام الملابس القطنية.   

- الابتعاد عن التكييف البارد أو الجلوس على أرضية باردة وقت فترة النفاس .

- الابتعاد عن حمل الأشياء الثقيلة أو تحريكها.
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*حكم الصفرة أو الكدرة بعد الطهر من النفاس في مدة الأربعين:*

http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=263398

----------


## أم أروى المكية

60 سؤالا في أحكام الحيض والنفاس
للشيخ بن عثيمين رحمه الله .
http://saaid.net/female/f11.htm

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

خلطة مفيدة ومجربة وجدتها في مواقع التواصل *


كيكة الحسو للنفساء**

بالخلاط:
 ٥ بيض
كوب سكر
هيل
-لمدة ربع ساعة-.

ثم نضيف نصف كوب زيت وكوب حليب ويخلط.

ثم نضيف كوب ونصف طحين ونصف كوب حسو وملعقة pp وتخلط باليد باتجاه واحد.

يمسح طبق الكيك بالزيت ويرش بالطحين ثم تضاف الخلطة ويدخل الفرن على درجة ١٨٠ لمدة ٤٠ دقيقة.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

السلام عليكم.

أنا سيدة متزوجة، أعاني من نزول مياه غزيرة بلا رائحة ولا لون أثناء نزول الدورة، راجعت طبيبا نسائيا، وعملت فحصا، وكانت النتيجة سليمة، فقط التهاب خفيف في عنق الرحم، ووصف لي دواء البوليجيناكس، وبعدها عملت مسحة عنق الرحم، وكانت سليمة، فما مصدر تلك المياه الغزيرة؟

ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترام.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخت الفاضلة/ مريم حفظها الله.
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد: 

الإفرازات المهبلية الطبيعية هي مائية شفافة تزيد وتنقص حسب الإتراب من موعد الدورة الشهرية وفترة التبويض، ومع تكرار العلاقة الزوجية، وكون أن الإفرازات لا لون ولا رائحة كريهة لها، فهذا مؤشر على إنها إفرازات طبيعية، ومن الضروري أن تعرفي أن الإفرازات المهبلية تساعد في تنظيف المهبل، فالبكتيريا الحميدة الموجودة هناك، تساهم في إفراز إفرازات حمضية، تعمل على محاربة البكتيريا الضارة من أجل حماية المهبل.

فقط يجب التأكد من أمر مهم جدا، وهو قد يتكون ناسور بين المهبل والمثانة البولية Vaginal fistula، وبالتالي تعتبر مصدر السوائل التي تخرج من المهبل إذا كانت غزيرة وليس مجرد بلل زائد عن الحد، هو المثانة البولية ( بول )، ويمكن تشخيص ذلك من خلال حقن صبغة في المثانة البولية، ثم ملاحظة هل تغير لون الإفرازات من عدمه، كذلك يمكن للطبيب إجراء منظار للمثانة البولية Cystoscopy، وقد يحتاج الطبيب إلى إجراء أشعة مقطعية إذا إحتاج الأمر ذلك. 

حفظك الله من كل مكروه وسوء، ووفقك لما فيه الخير.

https://islamweb.net/ar/consult/inde...ils&id=2419191

----------

